# still huffs and puff...



## rachelbrown (May 31, 2009)

I have had my little Roxie for nearly a year now, and she has been moderatly social. She doesnt bite (expect for a nip once, she thought my finger was connected to her mealworm) but everytime i uncover her, she rolls in a ball, puffs and hisses for until i put her on the floor or lap. She doesn't ever really fall asleep on me, just stares at me until i cover her head. Oh! and i cannot put ANYTHING remotely close to her face! If i do she covers her face with her quills and hisses/puffs. She seems unwilling to eat treats except for mealworms. I do my best to hold her whenever i can, but she still seems quite uncomfortable around me...i have a shirt in her cage, is there anything else i should do?


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

To be quite honest, this might just be your hogs personality. Nothing about this sounds unusual to me, even after a year. Some hogs get better with age, and some might just choose to stay the same.



> Oh! and i cannot put ANYTHING remotely close to her face! If i do she covers her face with her quills and hisses/puffs.


This seems to be an instinct and I wouldn't take it personally. None of my herd want anything put in their (even remotely) faces. I just try to move slow and quietly around the hogs in order to not stress them too much during interactions. Again, this might help, but it you might just have a shy hedgie. 



> She seems unwilling to eat treats except for mealworms.


Some hedgies don't like any treats period!!! Mealworms are great treats and it is good thing Roxie likes them!

I really wouldn't take any of this personal. Some hogs are just not "cuddlers" and don't really care for us humans. Even then, I still would suggest quiet sitting times with your hedgehog on your lap (it sounds like covering her would be preferred) maybe while reading, watching tv.. etc etc.


----------



## rachelbrown (May 31, 2009)

thank you so much! i was feeling like i was doing something wrong! Im just glad all this behavior is normal and i am not a bad hedgie momma


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

You are definitely not a bad hedgie-momma!  These guys can just be a little moody. Over time, you might (if you haven't already) learn to giggle at their tiffs and fits. 

Good luck to you and your little Roxie.


----------



## KritterKeeper (Feb 26, 2010)

one of my 3 hogs is like that. i havent had her very long though.

seems they all have different personalities.


----------



## rachelbrown (May 31, 2009)

good news! The other day, i noticed that her skin looked pretty dry. I decided to give her an oatmeal bath to try to sooth it. She was upset during the ordeal, but since then she hasn't puffed when i pick her up! i'm wondering if she was just feeling uncomfortable.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

They also have moods. Some prefer different times of the day/evening over other times. You could try waking her up later or earlier in the evening than you usually do to see if that helps her mood any. 

Whyte still hates me. Now he's quilling so I'll blame that for my ego. However, he is actually quite nice to me during and after a bath, its really cool! Totally cuddles, quills are down, its amazing! I think I'll dunk him every day. KIDDING!!! I wouldn't do that just for my own ego. It was just a pleasant surprise to have him be nice to me. I was his savior that rescued him from the evil water. 

Hang in there, yours sounds friendlier than what some of us have to deal with.


----------

